# NGD! RGA8



## Chonker (Jan 15, 2010)

Drove to Reading straight from work to bring this home, it's been a sloooow week waiting for them to get it from the supplier (ordered monday). I'm dead impressed, I've not owned a new guitar before! So.. lotsa pictures;

obligatory box shot:






the manual isn't specifically for this model, but it does describe this bridge, also get a free cheap and nasty lead, yay!





that looks uh.. wide





not sure putting the battery compartment slap bang in the centre is a great idea, probably not the best place to be removing wood from. It's for two AA's.





the neck construction is very much like my RG7321, shame the fretboard is not bound





love this headstock shape 





access looks good enough for me, I don't play too much of the meedley meedley stuff anyway.





obligatory body-shot





the bridge gets alot of hate but i think it's pretty cool, it's nice and smooth and the tuners are really fine





they've done a nice job with the socket, much nicer than the way it's done on the RG7321 imo





i see a red door and ...





got a bit of brand loyalty going on





and tucked away where it belongs






I've not actually played it much yet so I'm not sure what the pups are like, but I do have this left over from my DIY 8-string which I never got finished, it wasn't particularly suitable anyway so if I don't like them there's a high probability it'll end up being swapped into the bridge.






As a side note, the strings it's come with are way too light for me, I've had it set up detuned half-step (starting at F) and the tension is way off. On my RG7321 I'm used to using an elixir .010 - .046 set with a .058 B. Any ideas what would be the equivalent on the 27" scale length in terms of tension (or slightly higher tension preferably but not much).

Rough measurements with my cheapo vernier calipers say the strings that came with it are: .064 .052 .044 .035 .025 .016 .012 .009 ..ish

Anyway, I gotta go


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 15, 2010)

Oooooo man awesome. Thanks for all the pics and congrats!

I pretty much HAVE to get one of these this summer. Goodbye to wanting a new amp. I need this


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 15, 2010)

Hikky Z's String Assembler


Nice! So whats up with that multiscaleee.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Jan 15, 2010)

Mmmmmm, me likey! Me wanty.


----------



## Chonker (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers, thanks for the string calculator, i had a link to something similar but couldn't find it.

The multiscale was my unfinished DIY project, I got to a point where I wasn't entirely happy with it an now it's on hold until I get a decent place to work as I don't fancy any more frustrating planing sessions in the backgarden with the wobbly workmate!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice dude! Which shop in Reading did you get it from, GuitarWorks?


----------



## Opeth666 (Jan 15, 2010)

nice pickup man!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 15, 2010)

Ah lucky  Hows the neck feel?


----------



## Chonker (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea guitarworks, I'd been talking to one of the guys there by email about it and when I saw that scottish website put one up I pointed it out and he rang his supplier for me, really helpful bloke.

Neck feels big! feels very much like my 7321 just wider


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 15, 2010)

Was it the dude with glasses or a tall guy with dark hair? The rest of them in there are fucking useless.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 15, 2010)

How much did you pay? I half fancy one of these myself but I might go for the Steph Carpenter 8 instead...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey would you mind taking a shot of the 7 and the 8 from a like, *sitting on my leg looking down as if I were playing it* angle? at the first couple of frets.

Curiosity peaks.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 15, 2010)

dammit, now i want one! it´s an rg2228 except cheap! that justifies getting it! 

but yeah, i would love to have one. i´d use it as a backup, or keep it in another tuning.


----------



## metallidude3 (Jan 15, 2010)

nice dude! i was just wondering hows the upper fret access with that thing?


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the club man  I know what you mean about string tension, when I get around to getting some BKPs for mine I'll be getting it set up with something a tad heavier.


----------



## Dethfield (Jan 15, 2010)

Ive got the RG2228, and i love it. im sure you will love the RGA8. Its good that ibanez came out with a less expensive model, hopefully it will attract some more business in the ERG department, and who knows where that could lead to!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man, I gotta get one this year. You're going to have to change your Avatar now.


----------



## Chonker (Jan 16, 2010)

paid £599 with a setup, dunno which guy it was in the shop, a friend of mine who lives nearby went in and picked it up for me 'cos I work in Biggleswade and couldn't make it too Reading before they shut at 6!

RG7321





RGA8





that the sort of thing you're looking for?
the action looks massively high on the RGA8, but i think this is an illusion because of the lack of binding and the fact that my frets are pretty worn down on the 7321, I've measured it and at the 12th fret the gap between string and fret on the lowest string is about 2.5mm on each.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 16, 2010)

Perfect! Ty.


----------



## Chonker (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody pointed out the .080 on my 6 string


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 16, 2010)

'grats mate - looks spankin' gorgeous


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 16, 2010)

Does it have the quick-connect-cables and is the AA-battery box the same size like a 9 volt box so that you can change it?
Beautiful guitar


----------



## Chonker (Jan 16, 2010)

sorry mate but i just got this thing, i'm not going to start taking it apart


----------



## Explorer (Jan 16, 2010)

Chonker said:


> I'm surprised nobody pointed out the .080 on my 6 string


 
I was probably more shocked by your discarded trousers after you violated your new guitar...



Chonker said:


> ...and tucked away where it belongs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glad you got things tucked away, and I'm sure you've had a great time playing. *laugh*

Kidding aside, it looks like a great guitar.

I'm also curious about the size of the stock pickups, and whether they're the same size as the EMG808. If so, this would probably spark even more interest in getting Q-Tuners in that particular size, since they could then be used in both the RGA8 and the Agile Intrepid.


----------



## zeal0us (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome, congrats dude, thanks for the high res pics. 

 all night


----------



## Chonker (Jan 17, 2010)

pickups measure 38x102mm, can't measure how deep because the routes are very close and the end of my calipers wont fit between the pup and the wood. Now you just need somebody with some 808's to measure


----------



## Ishan (Jan 17, 2010)

My EMG 808 is 38x102mm, Ibanez just copied EMG on this. I don't see why they would have gone with a different shape, as the 2 big manufacturers's 8 strings pickups are this size (EMG 808 and SD Blackout 8)


----------



## Joakim Fritz (Jan 17, 2010)

That looks awesome, I'm really starting to consider getting one myself! I'm a bit worried bending and vibrato might cause trouble though since my hands are on the smaller side, is it crazy hard to get your thumb on top of the neck while bending on the high e,b and g strings? (I've never played an eighter)


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats, bro! I will have one in a couple months at the very least.


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrades on the new RGA8 ... hows the neck of this RGA8? i tested a recent RG7321 for some reason that neck was rough and not smooth at all ...


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

If I was playing an 8, that's what I'd get.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 18, 2010)

It seems kinda weird they'd make the budget 8 string look nicer (the arched top) than the prestige


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh geeez,Its between this and an RC7X.I just dunno if im ready to commit to an 8 string yet.


----------



## fabe_sd (Jan 18, 2010)

I played one in a shop...great guitar. The neck was a little rough, definitely not prestige-like smooth but still very well and felt incredibly flat...well obviously because of the width  I think the neck could be smoothed out with some steel wool or something. Besides that, there was no quality difference between it and a RG2228 at least none obvious.
The Pickups are quite good i think. Played it through a H&K Coreblade. In normal mode they sounded a bit dark but very useful for all kinds of un-extreme shred music but with the EQ activated they became really cutting. Instant metal switch, seriously...  My sound philosophy is medium gain, lots of mids and quite some presence. They well complimented that sound. Gave it distinctive definition and clarity.
The fretwork was fine, no issues there. String tension was a bit floppy at the low strings and too stiff at the high ones but I´m no 8 string player. Got used to it pretty fast, though and liked it (only played a RG2228 once before).
I guess, i have to get one, later 
Anyhow, I think it´s a very smart idea of Ibanez to increase the price of the unchanged RG2228 about 266$ while putting out the much cooler and more affordable RGA8, anyone else?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations, everyone who bought an RG2228 should be thoroughly jealous of you. Better specs, half the price, even after a pickup change if needed.


----------



## screamindaemon (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't wait to join the club too. Great buy. I'm very excited for this year. Hope you have fun with it.


----------



## Dan (Jan 18, 2010)

Chonker said:


> and tucked away where it belongs





AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOO!!!!! DONT LEAVE GUITARS NEAR A RADIATOR!!!!!!  guitar 101 man!


----------



## Shredmon (Jan 18, 2010)

congrats to the nice axe man! i will get mine in the middle of february! I get the only one for Austria! Its so fuckin nice! i cant wait to get this monster!
Nice pics btw! 
greets
Simon


----------



## Gitte (Jan 18, 2010)

if this would come in white...


----------



## Chonker (Jan 18, 2010)

I know you shouldn't put them near the radiator, but I've nowhere else to put 'em


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 18, 2010)

finally ordered mine today. should be here in two or three days and will post some pics then. will make it a custom project though. have some nice things in mind, 'cause i simply can't get into a black glossy finish. want some natural type of stuff.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 19, 2010)

It's guitars like this one, that makes me happy I can do some rudimentary modding myself. I picked up a RG7321 some time ago, and after a good setup, and some steel wool love on the neck, it played just as nice as a Prestige. I plan on doing the exact same thing here!

But then again; Should I get this one, or an RGA7, or a Carvin, or that new Washburn 7 or GODDAMNIT SO MANY GOOD GUITARS BEING RELEASED THIS YEAR GODDAMNIT


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 20, 2010)

Loomer said:


> It's guitars like this one, that makes me happy I can do some rudimentary modding myself. I picked up a RG7321 some time ago, and after a good setup, and *some steel wool love on the neck, it played just as nice as a Prestige*. I plan on doing the exact same thing here!
> 
> But then again; Should I get this one, or an RGA7, or a Carvin, or that new Washburn 7 or GODDAMNIT SO MANY GOOD GUITARS BEING RELEASED THIS YEAR GODDAMNIT



Please elaborate, sir. I wish to know these skills.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 20, 2010)

It's actually really simple: 

You just take one of those kitchen sponges with that really wimpy steel-wool-ish stuff on one side, and give it a quick sanding with it. Alternately some 1000 grain sandpaper is fine too. The operation takes about 5 minutes, and afterwards the neck has that satin-y feeling the prestige series have. I was really quite astounded at how easy it was, to get a cheap guitar "upgraded" like that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Please elaborate, sir. I wish to know these skills.



You and I are going to have some serious mod discussion when you get your 7620.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You and I are going to have some serious mod discussion when you get your 7620.



Well then text me back, buddy 

Yeah, I've never really been properly informed about mods and the like until I joined this site. I've been here a little over a year, and while my knowledge in that realm has greatly improved, I'm still a n00b.


----------



## HANIAK (Jan 20, 2010)

That guitar is amazing!! And the price is very tempting, also! GGGAAASSS


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats, dude. This makes me want one even more than PeteyG's thread did.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 20, 2010)

Chonker said:


> I know you shouldn't put them near the radiator, but I've nowhere else to put 'em


 
I was wondering and hoping that sometime soon you could post something on youtube or somewhere, so we can get a bit of an idea what this new axe sounds like; Especially a differnce with that eq switch on or off.

I have to wait till after Feb 5th to get mine, I just ordered one last night...

Here's what I saw on Ibanez site for the eq.








Congratulations again man...


----------



## Chonker (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll try and sort out a demonstration for the EQ when I get home from work, it's pretty subtle but I prefer it on the EQ on position, makes it shound 'bigger' to me (though i'm far from the most knowledgable on such things).


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 20, 2010)

Very cool man! Thanks... I'm sure everyone else here would appreciate that too.


----------



## Chonker (Jan 20, 2010)

Also I noticed an annoying thing yesterday, it came with a set of 3 allen keys and none of them are the size required for the locking nut!


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 20, 2010)

It's seems funny, but they sometimes don't send out the right ones for any of their guitars. Then again, if you got it at your local dealer he may have just threw some in there realizing that you'll need one. Sometimes that happens here in the US, where the dealers take things out of the box, but don't put back all that it came with.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 20, 2010)

Chonker said:


> Also I noticed an annoying thing yesterday, it came with a set of 3 allen keys and none of them are the size required for the locking nut!



Mine came with 4, one of which is the right size, sorry to say it but it seems like you're missing one man 

I just ordered a couple of new strings for mine, I have some 6 string sets of .010 -.052's at home, and I just ordered some .060's for the B, and a couple of .080's for the F#. Reason for doing this? Nolly just broke one of my strings


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 20, 2010)

Nolly, that son of a bitch! He owns a Blackmachine, yet he still feels as if he needs to stomp all over the countryside and break other people's guitars just to make them feel even worse about themselves...


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome guitar dude.. Congrats


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 20, 2010)

do they sell this int he USA yet? (Sorry if this is a stupid question. been internetless for almost a year now)


----------



## Chonker (Jan 20, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> Mine came with 4, one of which is the right size, sorry to say it but it seems like you're missing one man
> 
> I just ordered a couple of new strings for mine, I have some 6 string sets of .010 -.052's at home, and I just ordered some .060's for the B, and a couple of .080's for the F#. Reason for doing this? Nolly just broke one of my strings



Cool, though they're some pretty scarey guages dude! I've got a 0.060" and a 0.080" on my 6 string with a 25.5" scale and it's pretty tight, going to be hard to bend those suckers on 27" i'd think. I'm interested to see how you get on though as i think i have some more bass strings lying around.

I think I read somewhere that a 0.080" is a struggle to get through the bridge clamp? (from an RG2228 thread, they might have fixed it)

they didn't fit in here very good either!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> do they sell this int he USA yet? (Sorry if this is a stupid question. been internetless for almost a year now)



They should hit US dealers by February/March.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They should hit US dealers by February/March.



thanks. But I found it on mf.com already 

Buy Ibanez RGA8 8-String Electric Guitar | Extended Range Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 20, 2010)

Chonker said:


> Cool, though they're some pretty scarey guages dude! I've got a 0.060" and a 0.080" on my 6 string with a 25.5" scale and it's pretty tight, going to be hard to bend those suckers on 27" i'd think. I'm interested to see how you get on though as i think i have some more bass strings lying around.
> 
> I think I read somewhere that a 0.080" is a struggle to get through the bridge clamp? (from an RG2228 thread, they might have fixed it)



I'll find a way man  When Nolly was borrowing the Blackmachine Fanned Fret 8 string that was strung up with a .084 on the F#, which is 28" scale and that was never too much of a struggle really, didn't feel that much of a stress. I'm just never a fan of smaller gauge strings, coming from being a bassist and whatnot. I'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## Chonker (Jan 20, 2010)

I recorded a quick vid, how do I embed the youtube video in the post?


----------



## Isan (Jan 20, 2010)

just post the basic link 
the forum will do the rest for you


----------



## Chonker (Jan 20, 2010)

clever stuff!



Sorry about the 'cleans' I forgot the default pod sound is a bit on the rough side.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 20, 2010)

> Buy Ibanez RGA8 8-String Electric Guitar | Extended Range Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend
> 
> The 27" scale facilitates the lower tunings used in modern heavy rock music and the 24-fret rosewood fretboard is dressed with dot inlays. The black finish and black chrome hardware add a sinister vibe to this metal machine.



They're learning.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ I like the dirty bridge pickup tone 
Chunky and pretty clear for stock pups. I'd replace them with blackouts nonetheless but it's cool to have something playable until I have enough money for them BOs 
GAS!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 20, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^^ I like the dirty bridge pickup tone
> Chunky and pretty clear for stock pups. I'd replace them with blackouts nonetheless but it's cool to have something playable until I have enough money for them BOs
> GAS!



That's what I was thinking, not too shabby at all. Question is I'm torn between this and the S7420. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Monk (Jan 20, 2010)

Killer video, dude...thanks!

I'll definately have to pick one of these up.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 21, 2010)

I figured I'd share in this thread too... I did this to compare the specs I did with the 2 guitars. The woods are different, and the electronics are different, but most of the other hardware is the same. 

To me, it was a great thing to go mahogany. All my other solid body Ibanez I play regurly are mahogany, and I love the tone. The only thing I'm disappointed about is that battery compartment. I didn't care where they put it, but 2 AA's? Did they want to purposely cheepen it down to the status of a tv remote by doing that, instead of opting for a 9v socket?

I just hope it's the same size as a 9v battery compartment, or hope the sound is very impressive with those pickups, or this guitar is so getting modded. Remove all the electronics, put a plate over the battery compartment, get some pickup plates to mount passives, and wire one tone, one volume and a 5 way switch, copying my 7 string wireing for coil splitting options. 

Such a huge improvment on the look though! And they are BOTH 27" scale length...


----------



## screamindaemon (Jan 21, 2010)

Good idea with the comparison pic. Now, is there anyway of getting the 2228 hard case for the RGA8?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2010)

New hq pics on musik schmidt!
Ibanez RGA-8 BK


----------



## Chonker (Jan 21, 2010)

So many questions about fitting a 9v so here you go











the cavity is just deep enough, you'd have to mount a cover to the outside of the guitar (or good old macgyver tape) or route it just a little deeper.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 21, 2010)

Chonker said:


> So many questions about fitting a 9v so here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is a crappy drawing of an idea for that battery compartment, but you could use plastic or wood painted to match the body of the guitar to make a battery cover without routing the guitar. 

Ok idea, crappy drawing, but I hope you get the idea from the pic








screamindaemon said:


> Good idea with the comparison pic. Now, is there anyway of getting the 2228 hard case for the RGA8?


 
I think you can get the case for it, as an addon case, you'll probably pay more for that case than any other case of the same type though; just becasuse its an rg2228 case.


----------



## Monk (Jan 21, 2010)

According to the Ibanez 2010 catalog, the case for the RGA8 is the WRG50 wood case.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 21, 2010)

So I just restrung mine with considerably thicker strings (.010, .013, .017, .030, .042, .052, .060, .080). Good news, it's taking them like a focking beaut, and also the .080 fits into the saddle nice and happily. Luckily for me however I got the D'addario string which comes with the slightly thinner string end on it, because the tuner is just a tad too puny for the full girth of the .080.

My god I'm falling deeper in love with this guitar by the day.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 21, 2010)

Monk said:


> According to the Ibanez 2010 catalog, the case for the RGA8 is the WRG50 wood case.


i tried to order mine with that case and they tried to fit it in. the bad news is: the RGA8 is too long (3cm).


----------



## george galatis (Jan 21, 2010)

bare knuckle it's a good step


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 21, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> So I just restrung mine with considerably thicker strings (.010, .013, .017, .030, .042, .052, .060, .080). Good news, it's taking them like a focking beaut, and also the .080 fits into the saddle nice and happily. Luckily for me however I got the D'addario string which comes with the slightly thinner string end on it, because the tuner is just a tad too puny for the full girth of the .080.
> 
> My god I'm falling deeper in love with this guitar by the day.


 

What is it about the higher gauge that made the guitar better, sound or handling, or both an if so, in what way? I may do the same thing when I get mine. And I'm assuming that you've not changed the pickups or battery yet.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 21, 2010)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> What is it about the higher gauge that made the guitar better, sound or handling, or both an if so, in what way? I may do the same thing when I get mine. And I'm assuming that you've not changed the pickups or battery yet.



Nooo this is all I can afford to do to it right now to be honest. Well I'm a fan of higher gauge strings, always have been. I love strings that are quite tightly wound, for a lot of the stuff I do it makes things much easier, and also seems to add to the vibration that carries through to my body whilst playing.

The strings that were supplied with the guitar far to low a gauge for my liking, meant that I a) couldn't hit the strings very hard without the note being thrown all over the place, and b) was having a little difficulty locating the string with my pick and making a nice accurate and powerful pluck a lot of the time.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 21, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> Nooo this is all I can afford to do to it right now to be honest. Well I'm a fan of higher gauge strings, always have been. I love strings that are quite tightly wound, for a lot of the stuff I do it makes things much easier, and also seems to add to the vibration that carries through to my body whilst playing.
> 
> The strings that were supplied with the guitar far to low a gauge for my liking, meant that I a) couldn't hit the strings very hard without the note being thrown all over the place, and b) was having a little difficulty locating the string with my pick and making a nice accurate and powerful pluck a lot of the time.


 
Actually, I can totally relate to that, and with that said, I think I will be putting 10 gauge strings on all my guitars, because the ones that I have done so far sound fatter, and play better, although with this new 8 string coming, I have my work cut out... good thing 2 of them are already strung with 10's.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 21, 2010)

man, this thing is still giving me GAS! something about it makes me really really want it. it's such a simple guitar, and it's so awesome looking.

it's funny how i always think about only needing one guitar per tuning and string count, but i'd love to have several of each, just because they're all so lovely 

if i had the money, i'd be living in a sea of guitars


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 21, 2010)

For me I love guitars, but I love versatility even more. My other guitarist likes to do alternate and dropped tuning, but since I'm *classically trained* and now in *jazz studies*, I never untune my guitars from *440*, but instead I've learned to play every song we do using either a 6 or 7 string, but lately he's been writing in *dropped C*... I play on a 6, but it's just not the same. 

Now with this 8 string, I can play any tuning I want, so the 8 will offer lower tunings when I need, and the 6's give me ease of play when I want that too. And I have a synth on my 6's. So I'm totally versatile... I love options, and it seems *Ibanez* is the company helping me to explore those and many more options. 

I just hope these guitars come in more color options in the future; but then again, the 7 strings have come a long way, and now you can get them in many more colors than when they first started.


----------



## Chonker (Jan 22, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> So I just restrung mine with considerably thicker strings (.010, .013, .017, .030, .042, .052, .060, .080). Good news, it's taking them like a focking beaut, and also the .080 fits into the saddle nice and happily. Luckily for me however I got the D'addario string which comes with the slightly thinner string end on it, because the tuner is just a tad too puny for the full girth of the .080.
> 
> My god I'm falling deeper in love with this guitar by the day.



Sweet, I'm surprised you've gone heavier on the top end though, it's already pretty tight with the 9.

I'm going to try and pick up a .074 on my way home from work and see how that works out, the string guage calculator says it should be somewhere around the tension of the .058 on my 7 at B.

I'm a little confused with the note naming. Would the top string be E5 or E4 (flat in my case)?


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 22, 2010)

Chonker said:


> Sweet, I'm surprised you've gone heavier on the top end though, it's already pretty tight with the 9.
> 
> I'm going to try and pick up a .074 on my way home from work and see how that works out, the string guage calculator says it should be somewhere around the tension of the .058 on my 7 at B.
> 
> I'm a little confused with the note naming. Would the top string be E5 or E4 (flat in my case)?



It should be an E5... I think anyway.

Well to be fair, it is again mostly down to just being my thing about liking thicker strings, but in my defense, it was the high E that Nolly broke while wanking around on it.

Oh also, with regards to a comparison to the RG2228, Nolly said that the neck seems easier to play on, but isn't sure whether it's because it's a narrower neck or not, it seems likely but he wasn't sure. Also because of the arch top (which he normally doesn't like) it makes the volume nob position less of a pain than on most Ibanez (something he also normally doesn't like, thus the distance and positioning on his Blackmachines). All in all he seemed very impressed.


----------



## Chonker (Jan 22, 2010)

Did you ever feel the neck shape might be slightly assymetrical? When I first picked it up I thought it was but now I'm less sure. It would be surprising but it's difficult to tell.

I might bust out my profile guage if I can find it and see if i can measure it.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 22, 2010)

I love this man! I want an 8 so bad =[
Grats!


----------



## Monk (Jan 22, 2010)

shitsøn;1826644 said:


> i tried to order mine with that case and they tried to fit it in. the bad news is: the RGA8 is too long (3cm).


 
Well, that just plain sucks. I hate not having a proper case for a guitar. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to order the RGA8 by itself.


----------



## darren (Jan 22, 2010)

That's awesome. I really like the look of the RGA8... they fixed almost everything i didn't like about the RG2228. Shame about the EMG-sized pickups, but we can't have everything. Drop some Blackouts in there, and it should be a monster.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone can compare this new Ibanez pickups' properties to EMG808s and/or SD Blackouts? What do you think about the 3V power supply?
(btw I just lol'd at Bare Knuckle pickups... It's like the title of an anal fisting porn movie... )


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 23, 2010)

I've changed pickups out in the past, but since dimarzio doesn't currently make an 8 string pickup, I'm kind of at a loss... I'd love an 8 string Tone Zone [Tone Zone 8], but anyone know a duncan equivalent? 

In the past I've also disliked Duncans, because they tend to have an almost metalic or in-organic sound to them, so all the tones come out more harsh than velvety... It will surely get rid of that Fuzzy tone someone here mentioned before.

Any ideas?


----------



## boingti (Jan 27, 2010)

How do you find the fretbuzz on the low strings? I had mine delivered yesterday and slapped a .80 on straight away but even with the bridge set to its highest point it still just buzzez like hell on the low two strings, I get about 2 seconds sustain before any fretted note dies completly. can anyone suggest a cure for this? At the moment I'm just really dissapointed, its nowhere near as nice as my RG7620 and I'm thinking about sending it back.

Thanks for your help folks, this is my first post on the forum (i've been lurking a little while) so I hope I dont sound like a complete noob! 

Cheers
Duff


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 27, 2010)

boingti said:


> How do you find the fretbuzz on the low strings? I had mine delivered yesterday and slapped a .80 on straight away but even with the bridge set to its highest point it still just buzzez like hell on the low two strings, I get about 2 seconds sustain before any fretted note dies completly. can anyone suggest a cure for this? At the moment I'm just really dissapointed, its nowhere near as nice as my RG7620 and I'm thinking about sending it back.
> 
> Thanks for your help folks, this is my first post on the forum (i've been lurking a little while) so I hope I dont sound like a complete noob!
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry to hear you're having such a rough time with the guitar, and I hope my humble advice helps, but you may try these tips.

I would first check each note all the way up the fretboard, note for note, string for string, and if if you have any buzzing notes, just to make sure you're not fretting out; then you could try some other things.

I only play Ibanez electrics, and have found that, unless the store you got it from set it up, you'll have to do that yourself, including tighting all moving parts and the bridge itself. All the little set screws, saddle screws, even the locking nut as well, and I'm not sure if the fixed bridge has springs under it or not, but if it does to compensate for the extra string, you may want to cussion that somehow as well. 

I noticed another fella who blessed us with a nice YouTube video complained about that same type or kind of fuzz, and it got me thinking that it may very well be hardward noise and not actually string or fret buzz.

Finally their is the gauge of the string, being round wound will have its own buzz, especially at that gauge, which is why some players use flat wound for thicker strings, but most metal players use the extra buzz as an advantage to accent the grind or fuzz you get with some added distortion, "WITHOUT THE BUZZING OF THE HARDWARE" mentioned above.

-Craig


----------



## Chonker (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm still on the standard string gauge at the moment and it's okay. The action is set rather high on the low end though. The shop I got mine from did a terrible job on the setup, it's really badly intonated, so I'll be taking it to a local luthiers along with a .059 and .074 to replace the two lowest strings as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## Internection (Jan 28, 2010)

seeing your 7321 in that pic makes me really want to clean mine hahaha. its duuuuusty. but i love this guitar, but i have my agile ordered now. congrats


----------



## Origin (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats man, I have a deepseated hatred for Indo guitars based on well....fact...but I know there's some exceptions..is this one of those standout exceptions to the Indo-crap rule?


----------



## boingti (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, I've tightened everything and fitted a full new set of thicker strings, I've also made a slight Truss rod adjustment to try to give a bit more relief and this seems to have made it "Slightly" better. The only problem with me playing about with it is that now I can't bear to part with it ). I think I'll just take it to my closest guitar shop and get them to give it a propper setup with fretdress and everything. I'm still a bit anoyed that the shop I bought it from was supposed to have done a full setup before sending it to me and very obviously hadn't!

Cheers
Duff


----------



## screamindaemon (Feb 1, 2010)

But be careful with saying that. My S5470 had set ups done from the factory and in house, and it still wasn't perfect. Sometimes guitars just need to acclimatize themselves to your environment and playing first. That's the reason why most places offer free setups at the place you bought it within a few months or so...

But I feel your pain. When I brought my baby back, it was the longest weekend of my life.


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Feb 4, 2010)

Short question:

how are you going to install the Warpig in there?
I mean will it fit?

sorry if it's allready mentioned in the thread.

I'm considering between BPK's and SD BO's and thought the BPKs would't fit in there.


----------



## djohns74 (Feb 4, 2010)

Absaloms Axe said:


> Short question:
> 
> how are you going to install the Warpig in there?
> I mean will it fit?
> ...


If I'm not very much mistaken, BKPs are the same size as a typical passive pickup. The pickups in the RGA8 (as well as EMG 808s and 8 string Blackouts) are in an extended housing that is wider than a typical passive pickup. I am making the assumption that the RGA8's stock pickups are the same size as an EMG 808, they look like it, but I don't know that for sure. 

Anyway, while a passive (including a BKP) will certainly fit in the space provided, you'll have an unsightly gap on either side of the pickup. If this doesn't bother you, or you intend to install pickup rings to cover the gap, then there shouldn't really be an issue.


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Feb 4, 2010)

Ah thanks!

The only thing a was afraid of, was the idea it would be to large and the body had to be reamed.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 8, 2010)

Just to share here also...

I wanted to konw the inside of the RGA8 and finally got mine, so for those interested, here it is...!















































Enjoy...


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 4, 2011)

So whats a good case for an RGA8? Does anything from Roadrunner fit?


----------



## clouds (Jan 5, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> So whats a good case for an RGA8? Does anything from Roadrunner fit?


I found these using the searching the forum:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/130706-ibanez-rga8-hardshell-case.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...banez-make-hardshell-case-8-string-guits.html


----------



## arctopus (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi,

I've ordered my RGA8 a while ago.
Which pick-ups shall I put in it when I have the money for new ones?
Jazz/Metal preferred.


----------



## Weimat01 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey id also like to know if has swapped out the pickups. Ideas anyone?


----------

